# Finding a Software / e-learning company for Sponsorship?



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

My Husband and I have really wanted to move to the USA from the UK for years. We have travelled around the country and know it well, where we would like to live etc.

We have just entered the green card lottery but in the meantime as this is a year away, wonder how and if we can find sponsorship for my Husband as he is a professional with software abilities that are apparently in need in the USA?

He is also Irish - born (I am British) and has a BA(Hons) degree and 10 years experience in e-learning, flash and flex. He has also created his own software of which he has sold to a US company - but they would be unable to Sponsor him.

Where is the first place we should look? It is worth just sending off CV's to companies we find on the internet and hope for the best or is there a website or company who can help us to do this and has the insider knowledge?

Any advice would be great.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Be very wary of anyone who claims they can find you a sponsoring job, especially if they want you to pay them for their "assistance."

Your husband can just start looking for and applying for jobs, with a cover letter that indicates what experience he has that would distinguish him from the local job seekers. He might be able to attract the attention of an industry head hunter (who would be paid by the company that winds up hiring him - NOT by you) who might be able to direct his resumé to companies that have specific needs in his specialty.

Otherwise, he needs to network, network, network. Can the US company he sold his software to offer any links, or liaisons? 

It's a very tough job market out there, and the requirements to sponsor a foreigner are tricky and expensive for the employer. The job hunt could easily take a couple years or more.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You need to do some homework about US immigration. Go through the stickies at the US Forum, read through uscis.gov and travel.state.gov. Get to know the requirements and the proceedures.
You cannot find sponsorship. Your husband has to find an employer who wants and can sponsor him based on his professional credentials. Whithout his complete skill set there is no way to direct him.


----------



## Pinkjellybean (Aug 5, 2011)

Definitely network as Bev said!! My hubby found his job and sponsorship through LinkedIn.

Good luck as it's certainly not easy, my hubby was very very very lucky with his.


----------



## donbe (Jan 9, 2012)

*So people getting visa sponsorship from companies are NOT Martians*



Pinkjellybean said:


> Definitely network as Bev said!! My hubby found his job and sponsorship through LinkedIn.
> 
> Good luck as it's certainly not easy, my hubby was very very very lucky with his.


Hi Pinkjellybean,
your post gave me some hope.
I live in Italy and want to go away from south Italy. I've been in North Carolina for 6 months in 1991 and now I have the dream to relocate in USA and bring my family over there.

I thought I was hopeless. I thought it was easier to win the Green Card lottery (impossible) than to get a company offering visa sponsorship.

Now, reading your post, I realize that finding company offering visa sponsorship is not really impossible. They exist! May very few companies for very few roles, but exists!

I would like to ask you or your husband some suggestions on how to better conduct my research.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

We live in NYC and my husband is in IT. We are lucky and its all about being at the right place at the right time. 
Good luck but investigate everything.Sponsorship is getting harder as it costs companies a lot of money. Our friends are in the process however her husband has been with the company for over 10 years.


----------

